# ISO Lentil Recipe and General Guidance



## Cluelessbutterfly (Jun 4, 2008)

*For dinner tonight- I want to make lentils......... but I need help!*
*I do not know how to do it!!*

*Please help me! I do not know where to start.*
*I have a small bag.*

I want to make lentils for dinner tonight.

I just honestly have no idea where to start. I have a 12oz bag of lentils.
I wanted to make simple lentils- and rice. My friend made it once, and she put pork and other seasonings but I do not know what. I do not want to add pork just the spices.

please help me!!

thank you!

What seasonings should I put on it?

salt & pepper only? or can I aso add garlic salt?

thanks for your help!

Thanks for your help!!!!!!!!

I will definitely try yours first LES,
and yours second Kinchenelf,

The bag is not much help- I bought "conchita" brand and it comes with "soaking methods"  I have no idea if that means-  will they soften if I leave them with water over night??


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 4, 2008)

Cluelessbutterfly said:


> *For dinner tonight- I want to make lentils......... but I need help!*
> *I do not know how to do it!!*
> 
> *Please help me! I do not know where to start.*
> *I have a small bag.*



Well you have picked the simplest of beans to cook.  Just cover with water or broth, bring to a boil, reduce heat and then let simmer until they are tender(about 30 minutes). Oh do NOT salt the water.  Season when done. 

Of course there are many ways to cook them.. this is basic lentils.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 4, 2008)

Are you speaking of lentil soup? Or lentils as a maindish?  If this is what you're looking for, go here...........

If it's soup, it couldn't be easier.

Go through the lentils on a white cloth or whatever you have a make sure they are devoid of stones/rocks/debrise.
In a dutch oven, heavy skillet type thing, put 2 tablespoon butter and chop one onion, one carrot and one celery stalk and put in there to sautee until soft. Then salt and pepper about a teaspoon of salt and half of that of pepper, then add the lentils, [water or chicken broth or beef broth or 1/2 water and 1/2 broth] to cover all plus 1 inch extra over lentils, put top on pot and cover, cook on low for 40 minutes or until they're done.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2008)

The bag should have some basic cooking directions.  I use either kielbasa or andouille sausage in mine.  Saute some onions, add the sausage and saute, add the lentils and appropriate amount of broth.  I like to add some salt, of course, and pepper, cumin, paprika, a bay leaf, and a bit of chili powder, not much because I don't want it to taste like chili, only have an essence of that flavor.  Cook until lentils are done.  The directions on the bag should help you with the amount of liquid.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 4, 2008)

CB, here is a nice basic lentil soup recipe. 
Lentil Soup - Allrecipes


----------



## Cluelessbutterfly (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you guys for your help!!!!!!!!!  I greatly appreciate it!!

I am doing the lentils right now- Hopefully I am doing everything right-

it's so frustrating not knowing how to do such an important thing in life!! Sometimes I wish I would of gone to culinary arts school instead of nursing school!!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 4, 2008)

C-Butterfly - no need to go to school, I learned as much by reading, watching cooking showes, following recipes, and trial and error as I did by watching my Mom and Grams cook. 

It takes time, patience, and perservance. And it will get better with each success and failure.


Note: I had just posted this, looked up at the TV, and saw that Ina Garten was making Lentel and Sausage soup.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 4, 2008)

Wash the lentils with cold water and soak them in cold water

Meanwhile finely chop an onion and tomato

Add 1/2 tbsp of oil and add the onions and saute them until golden brown.  Next add the tomatoes and cook them down.  Add spices of your choice.  I am Indian and like to use a variety of indian spices but you can use whatever spices you like - ground italian herbs, paprika, salt, black pepper (sky's the limit).  Add the lentils along with the water and let it all cook until the lentils are cooked. 

In another fry pan add 1 tbsp of oil and let it get hot.  Add some freshly chopped garlic to the oil (I also add some whole cumin seeds) and saute it until the garlic is golden.  Pour the oil and garlic and oil to the cooked lentils and stir.  Garnish with parsley or cilantro (fresh) and serve over white rice.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 4, 2008)

Yakuta, that sounds very very good. I have a package of lentils in my pantry and some fresh cilantro and some wonderful elephant garlic - I may just make that for dinner tonight. I think I will garnish with some limes - does that sound right? Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Karen, yes it sounds good.  Mexican's and Indians use similar spices in their cooking so I would suggest that when you saute the onions and tomatoes add some chili powder, cumin powder and corrainder powder (all fresh) if you can (1 tsp each).  You can garnish it with cilantro and lime and serve. 

If you like lentils there is another recipe for which I won Better Home and Garden cash award that is also very easy. 

It's a lentil rice recipe that is very popular in my house.  

You need to cook the rice and lentils aldente like pasta (in lots of water with salt) and then drain it in a colander.  You then saute garlic, onions, bell peppers, green chilis and cumin in some oil until carmalized.  Next add the drained rice and lentils along with a nice bunch of chopped cilantro and handful of chopped mint.  Grate some lime zest and squeeze the lime in the rice.  Stir everything cover and let it cook covered on lthe lowest setting of your stove or in a 300 degree oven for 30-40 minutes.  Serve with raita - Cup of plain yogurt with some grated cucumber (squeeze water out), salt, tiny bit of sugar and black pepper.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 4, 2008)

Yakuta, I am so glad I checked the board just now. I am getting ready to make dinner and I just got the lentils out! I will follow your suggestion and add chili powder, cumin and coriander. I do make my own chile powder from dried chiles and spices. The second recipe is for another day because I don't have any bell peppers or yogurt on hand today. But it sounds wonderful, especially in our warm tropical summer, the raita would be very refreshing. Thanks so much.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh yum - that was really good. It will be a new staple for me. Thanks, Yakuta!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jun 5, 2008)

*Curried Lentils -recipe*

DC recipe link Curried Lentils


----------

